
Why, After 200 Years, Can’t Economists Sell Free Trade? - denzil_correa
https://piie.com/newsroom/short-videos/why-after-200-years-cant-economists-sell-free-trade
======
nabla9
The problem is that people have strong but wrong intuition of how the world
trade works.

Stanislaw Ulam asked Paul Samuelson to name one theory in all of the social
sciences which is both true and nontrivial. Samuelson named the theory of
comparative advantage. "That it is logically true need not be argued before a
mathematician; that is not trivial is attested by the thousands of important
and intelligent men who have never been able to grasp the doctrine for
themselves or to believe it after it was explained to them."

